
Show HN: Find tech jobs that make a positive impact in the world - jppotess
https://positiveimpacttechjobs.com/
======
lexda15
Wow! That's an amazing idea! I share the 17 Global Goals for Sustainable
Development by the United Nations. And I understood the value of this idea.
It's pleasure to work for making the world better.

Moreover, I use [https://periodix.net/](https://periodix.net/) to search for
remote projects. Because it's some popular job boards in one place. Perhaps,
you can cooperate with them to get more potential candidates.

------
rvrabec
I really like this idea - and would recommend it to many of my tech friends
who have lost their sense of purpose or contribution to the greater good. one
piece of feedback is that it makes the project feel less sincere to have your
promotion for your 12 in 12 project within the page, so i'd consider removing
that

~~~
jppotess
Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, I think that's a good call - I've removed that
promotion. Cheers!

